# Goat Breeding & Management



## KarlinJeff (Dec 8, 2018)

The best Goat Breeding and Management Mobile software can now be accessed on all devices (iPhone, iPad, PC, Windows, Blackberry, Android etc), through our recently released web-based version; it has the following trackers; Breeders, Matings, Litters, Weaners, Medication, Feeds, Income/Expenses, Milk Production, Pasture Manager, Mob Tracker, Pedigree Generator, Productivity Reports, Farm Activities Notifications, etc

Access it through, www.myfarmnow.com; and we shall be glad to get your feedback, suggestions and recommendations


----------

